# Water params for mixing RCS/bee/amano shrimp?



## Science Seuss (Mar 16, 2017)

I have been doing research, but want to see if I'm getting this right. I am doing a 5 gallon (fluval spec v) iwagumi style planted tank, and want to put a bunch of shrimp in it.

If I want to successfully keep (and maybe breed - except the amanos) cherry, bee, and amano shrimp in this one tank, what pH, KH and GH should I shoot for? Also what product should I be using to mineralize my RO water? Here's my thoughts so far:
pH: 6.8-7.0
KH: 3-4
GH: 5-6
TDS 170 -180
Salty shrimp bee GH+ and baking soda for KH... Or should I just use GH/KH+?
Should I put a couple alder cones in the filter compartment for the medicinal properties?

Thanks!
Jared

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Welcome to APC! I'm sorry I can't help with the shrimp, but that is a very spectacular aquascape! I don't remember ever seeing one like it.


----------



## Science Seuss (Mar 16, 2017)

hoppycalif said:


> Welcome to APC! I'm sorry I can't help with the shrimp, but that is a very spectacular aquascape! I don't remember ever seeing one like it.


Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

I was going to say the same thing as hoppy but i didn't wanna spam sort of lol...

Looks fantastic! i also have a spec V one of the best tanks out there imo for a nano.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Bumping this for OP


----------



## PlantedShrimpTankUS (May 11, 2018)

Hi,
You can go for the TDS that you want above but neither will thrive or breed well. They might live for a while but will be weak because neither has good water for new shell after a molt. Red cherry will probably breed some but coloration would decrease as fast as next gens if there is any. I would personally aim for bee parameters and acclimate RCS and AMO in slowly. 

Hope this help,
Nam


----------

